# KAYAK BAN IN SYDNEY HARBOUR !!!



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

There is an article in todays Daily Telegraph ( pg 13) saying that the NSW Maritime plan to make up a "kayak code of conduct" with possible kayak exclusion zones in some parts of the harbour ! . Apparently the paper obtained leaked minutes from a NSW maritime meeting - Their main "concern" was the kayak hire company near Rose Bay was a major problem. The paper interviewed a guy who runs a kayak business on the harbour and he said a Maritime official told him on Feb 5 that kayaks would soon be barred from "no-go" zones in the harbour.
just found the article on-line
http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/s ... 09,00.html


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I was just about to post that to Devo.....

Everyone talks about how this is the greatest county in the world......I travel for a living and have seen a fair bit of this great planet of ours. Yet in the past year or two I have started to question just how true the above statement is with more and more restrictions being placed on 'joe average'. The ill informed making decisions that effect people, often without any consultation with the group/groups that may be effected!!!!!!

OK...rant finished.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The big concern here is that there may be decisions made behind closed doors that will have a significant effect on parties excluded from the process. Should that happen, I'll be happy to lead or join a group flouting the regulations. Rules made by faceless bureaucrats without public consultation do not deserve recognition


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

If the problem is mostly the clients of commercial operators (and I always pause and worry when the hire paddlers come near me and my lines) then there is a simple answer. Have the operators' insurers define no-go zones.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

It's an interesting one thats for sure.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

occy said:


> It seems even people in largish boats aren't safe on the waterways around Sydney these days. With so many cretins in stinkboats roaring around the joint, not to mention the ferries, it's a wonder we haven't had more tragedies with yakkers. *That's one more reason for having a high vis coloured yak I reckon.*


One of the reason i am getting a Kayak is so i can chase the pelgics and other fish in the harbour so i don't miss out  hope it doesn't take away all the areas where these fish are likley to be.

When chooseing my Kayak i wan't to fussed about colours and was going to get a blue. After abit of thinking maybe i better get a bright green or red. Too many people driving boats that don't pay attention or simply do not see you.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Freedom for the people!!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe the answer is more restrictions on hire people, on Brisbane waters you shake your head at them in embarrasment as they scream theere way down the bay but there is a guide with the group keeping them out of the more dangerous areas and main channels.

I have had a lot to do with Martime over the years from a semi inside role( i had to work with them a lot) and believe me there is no logic or rational thought put into any decision they make. Most of the desicions are based on money and after that making them look good to the general public. 
Eg if any of you have a boat licence you get a little brouchure telling you how $1 from your licence goes to the Volunteer Marine Rescue groups, this was done so Maritime could justify licence fee increases they then turned around to the volunteers and said no you don't get the money straight up but any licence courses you do you can keep the licence fee.

So don't expect this to come out good for a minority group like kayakers

Cheers Dave


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

That is shocking news! I hope it is not as bad as it sounds.......I can understand safttey issue between stink boats vs paddle/pedal craft, but the issue must lie with speed limits within the harbour.........i.e stink boats speeding! perhaps a speed limit zone might be a better idea, similar to the clyde river.......however it is perhaps to early to speak until we know what the motivation is?

Ash


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a real concern - it will only take one council to ban kayaks - before many others will follow. This could be bad news.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Local government doesn't control the waterways. In NSW, Maritime NSW, part of the Dept of Transport does. There are other bodies that have a say as well.

The problem for Sydney Harbour, an active conmmercial port, is pleasure craft mixing in with shipping. I think that issues of negligent recreational boaters are not a driver here. If no-go zones are introduced it will be to keep yaks out of shipping channels. The real worry for us is that this may prevent us from getting to significant fishing spots, like Sow and Pigs Reef.

We certainly need to keep an eye on this. And don't forget to explain to the hire yakkers what they're doing when they're doing something stupid


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hey, a couple of years ago the goverment banned jetski's (another minority group of water users) from Sydney Harbour, citing noise and safety issues. And as much as I loathe jetskiers, I really got the sh**ts when they did this.

I mean, who are they to discriminate against these watercraft, when the majority of them were 'doing the right thing'. There's still plenty of nobheads in speedboats making much more noise and causing more accidents than the jetski brigade ever did. It's just that jetskiers were a small target and the govt made themselves look good (In the eyes of the majority) by banning 'those noisy pollution machines'.

Either way, the government agencies are prone to strange and rushed decision making on these sort of issues, so lets all keep our eyes on what happens with this in the future, and hope that level heads prevail.


----------

